# North Central Maltese Rescue Picnic



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Juts made reservations for our hotel room. :chili: Bev (Snowball's Mom) and I are going and are hoping for more to join us rayer: I can't wait-this will be the first year I've gone! B) Who else is going? I'm so excited now!! :chili:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

That's great Gena! We'll rely on you and Bev to supply us with pictures.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Peg and I are planning on going... :biggrin:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Peg and I are planning on going... :biggrin:[/B]



Let me know when you're picking us up, Steve :HistericalSmiley: 

Oh, and Gena, don't forget to register on NMR's site.
I don't think the form is on the site yet, so keep an
eye out. The first 70 applicants receive a special
gift bag full of goodies.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561917
> 
> 
> 
> ...


June 23rd... bright and early...


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Really? Cool-thanks for the head's up. It would be cool if maybe the people who are going can exchange cell phone numbers or something so we can meet up once we're there. :thumbsup: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561917
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

I cannot wait for this event!!! Not only to I get to subject Gena to Charlie's non-stop barking B) I get to meet more people who love white fluff butts! :thumbsup: This is going to be so much fun! Thanks Steve for the heads up on the registration form - can't wait to meet you!

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ha-you're a day late and a dollar short :smrofl: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561920
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561920
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: That'll leave me waiting at the door until next year's picnic.

LBB is not going to take any chances. He's on his way to your house. 
He's pawing a ride, so if no one picks him up, it'll take him a few weeks :smrofl:


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

My husband and I have gone for the past three years--it is really nice. I haven't decided if we are going this year.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> My husband and I have gone for the past three years--it is really nice. I haven't decided if we are going this year. [/B]


I plan to be there on Sunday. I most likely won't be able to make it for Saturday. I really hope you can make it this year. I really enjoyed chatting with you at last year's picnic. I can't wait to meet everybody!! 

BTW, Nicole...I've been meaning to tell you for months now, but i LOVE your avatar!! It sums up my day today anyway!! :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

VERY EXCITING :chili: , have a great time everyone . Sarah


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Just want to throw this in:

If anyone has any gently used clothes, or bags that aren't being used, bring them to the picnic. Last year I sent a big box of clothes that Mary was able to sell as used, and of course, the proceeds go to NCMR.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Just want to throw this in:
> 
> If anyone has any gently used clothes, or bags that aren't being used, bring them to the picnic. Last year I sent a big box of clothes that Mary was able to sell as used, and of course, the proceeds go to NCMR.[/B]



Good mention, Linda. :chili: :chili: 

You should start a thread


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Just want to throw this in:
> 
> If anyone has any gently used clothes, or bags that aren't being used, bring them to the picnic. Last year I sent a big box of clothes that Mary was able to sell as used, and of course, the proceeds go to NCMR.[/B]



Why aren't you bringing that stuff yourself... :angry:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561948
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because I'll be on another trip, but that's a secret for now. :biggrin:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Ha-good luck with that-people don't like secrets around here :HistericalSmiley: 



> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561954
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561948
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your wish is my command. (Insert 'bowing' icon here, or as in Wayne's World - we're not worthy!!)


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Ha-good luck with that-people don't like secrets around here :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because I'll be on another trip, but that's a secret for now. :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hey, if it's a secret they shouldn't be mentioning it here. We all want to know because we care so much! :innocent: 

So hmmmmm.... another trip that's a secret for now.... You haven't been hiding a BF and are going to fly off to some exotic locale to get married are you???

Can we have a hint?? lol


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561972
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]
Hey, if it's a secret they shouldn't be mentioning it here. We all want to know because we care so much! :innocent: 

So hmmmmm.... another trip that's a secret for now.... You haven't been hiding a BF and are going to fly off to some exotic locale to get married are you???

Can we have a hint?? lol
[/B][/QUOTE]

Crystal, that's a stretch, but I wouldn't rule it out for the future. This trip has to be a secret for now because there's at least one SM member that I want to surprise.  More likely give a heart attack. JK


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561954
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where ya goin' Linda, huh??? wha'cha gonna be doin? huh? huh? huh???? SM minds want to know.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Hee-Told ya Linda! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561978
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because I'll be on another trip, but that's a secret for now. :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hey, if it's a secret they shouldn't be mentioning it here. We all want to know because we care so much! :innocent: 

So hmmmmm.... another trip that's a secret for now.... You haven't been hiding a BF and are going to fly off to some exotic locale to get married are you???

Can we have a hint?? lol
[/B][/QUOTE]

Crystal, that's a stretch, but I wouldn't rule it out for the future. This trip has to be a secret for now because there's at least one SM member that I want to surprise.  More likely give a heart attack. JK
[/B][/QUOTE]
Oh yippee!! :chili: Let it be me!! :chili: Come and surprise me and give me a heart attack :chili: Oh wait a sec... :huh: I'll be at the picnic! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Oh yippee!! :chili: Let it be me!! :chili: Come and surprise me and give me a heart attack :chili: Oh wait a sec... :huh: I'll be at the picnic! :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



ROTFLAMO!!

Reminds me of an old family story.

Way back when I was but a small child, my parents, brother and I piled into the car and drove across several states to visit an aunt and uncle... 

except they were not home.... because they had left to visit us...

 :smilie_tischkante: :wacko1: :HistericalSmiley: 

Yea... my family is sort of strange...


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561932
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL About the avatar Crystal! There are several days I feel like that!

I hope you can make it on Saturday Crystal; that's when all the good stuff happens! :biggrin:


----------



## snowballsmom (Mar 3, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561938
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gena & I hope you can make it on Saturday also! We will have to leave Sunday morning because we have to drive all the way across WI and then the poor girl has to drive all the way across MN to get home! rayer: rayer: Please come on Saturday!!

Bev
Snowball & Charlie


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes, please, please rayer: rayer:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I wish I could be there on Saturday. But I'm starting a new business and I'm going to have to be there on Saturday. Next year hopefully I can go for both days again and have someone watch the place for me. But I'm opening in June and that will be just too soon to not be there. Anyway, I really enjoyed Sunday more than Saturday last year because it was more relaxed and gave more time for socializing. But dang I'm sad that I'll be missing the SM'rs that will only be there only on Saturday.  I was really looking forward to meeting everyone in person.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Hmmmmmm.... I wonder.... It's nine hour drive from here. I doubt that I will be able to go to Nationals. Think I'll check into it.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

It's going to be a loooongg drive for me, but I'm going! :biggrin: I wanted to go last year so I'm excited to go this year!! :chili: 



> Hmmmmmm.... I wonder.... It's nine hour drive from here. I doubt that I will be able to go to Nationals. Think I'll check into it.[/B]


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I would be able to bring Angel, right?


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

If you don't-you're in big trouble mister :HistericalSmiley: Yep-the doggies are welcome!!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I made a reservation... I'll get there on Friday evening & will leave Sunday morning. WooHooo!!!!


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow-you don't waste any time-good for you! That's the same time we'll be there! :thumbsup: 



> I made a reservation... I'll get there on Friday evening & will leave Sunday morning. WooHooo!!!![/B]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> Wow-you don't waste any time-good for you! That's the same time we'll be there! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drat. Yet another SM'r I'll be missing by only being there on Sunday. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Hubby wants to go to a table tennis tournament in Atlanta that weekend. Compromises work so well.... lol


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ummmm...*just waking up*....where is this picnic? Oh please let it be in Southern New Jersey....


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

It's in Wisconsin-you should come rayer:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wisconsin!? :w00t: Let me get my globe out......


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561990
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That explains so much, Steve. :w00t:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> Wisconsin!? :w00t: Let me get my globe out......[/B]


Just think Chicago... but a tiny bit colder...


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I hope they have the video feed like last year so those of us
who cannot get to the tundra (lol) can watch from afar.
That was so much fun.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=562015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I make it way too easy, don't I?


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=562134
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That explains so much, Steve. :w00t: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

 I make it way too easy, don't I?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yes, you do. But that's part of your charm. :biggrin:


----------

